# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2015



## Orion (16 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

*Links úteis:*


*Clima Global*

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)
 TCC World Climate

*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern


*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2015 às 23:03)




----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/ano-de-2014-foi-o-mais-quente-desde-que-ha-registo-1682482

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/news/ncdc-releases-2014-global-climate-report


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Resumos mensais e anuais aqui.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 17:42)

> *2015 teve o segundo fevereiro mais quente desde 1880
> 
> O mês passado foi o segundo fevereiro mais quente na história moderna, segundo um relatório divulgado esta quarta-feira pelo governo dos EUA, com as medições da temperatura média mensal global da terra e do mar.*
> 
> ...



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4461895


----------



## Fernando Costa (20 Mar 2015 às 11:54)

Orion disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4461895



Tá bem tá. Dizem sempre o mesmo. Em Portugal foi um dos mais frios desde 2000...


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 15:42)




----------



## NunoC (26 Mar 2015 às 17:06)

É verdade, um dos mais fevereiros mais frios mesmo! Março melhorou um pouco e parece-me que o Abril que aí vem será bastante agradável!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Tá bem tá. Dizem sempre o mesmo. Em Portugal foi um dos mais frios desde 2000...



   Não compreendo o comentário. Está a insinuar que a análise da NOAA está errada e que nos devemos guiar, para apreciar a evolução climática global, pelo que se passa em Portugal apenas?


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 17:27)

> The globally averaged temperature over land and ocean surfaces for March 2015 was the highest for the month since record keeping began in 1880. The year-to-date (January–March) globally averaged temperature was also record high.























Destaque para os Açores que tiveram menos de 25% da precipitação normal.

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/global/2015/3


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info/global/201504


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2015 às 21:11)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info/global/201505

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/global/201505


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 16:40)

*June 2015 was warmest June on record for the globe.*

*Global land areas and oceans each record warm for June.*

* First half of 2015 also record warm.*

*



*

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info/global/201506


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 20:39)




----------



## Orion (24 Set 2015 às 21:52)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 22:47)




----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2015 às 15:45)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/global/201510


----------

